# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  CU 2017 Oneri deducibili punto 431 per riscatto anni di laurea.

## technobit

Un medico presta servizio a tempo indeterminato presso un ospedale pubblico ed ha proceduto al riscatto degli anni di laurea con pagamento in 120 rate mensili senza interessi detratti direttamente dalla busta paga.
All'atto del rilascio del CU 2017 al punto *1* (Redditi di lavoro dipendente e assimilati con contratto a tempo indeterminato) è indicato l'importo di € 44.153,84; al punto *431* (Totale oneri deducibili esclusi dai redditi indicati nei punti 1,2,3,4 e 5) è indicato l'importo di € 19.187,40 pari all'importo annuale del riscatto pensionistico. 
Tra le annotazioni si legge:
(AR) Dettaglio oneri deducibili: riscatto laurea, importo 19.187,40. Tali importi non vanno riportati nella dichiarazione
dei redditi.  *Il mio dubbio, su cui chiedo gentilmente un parere, consiste in questi quesiti:*   *1)* - Prima di quest'anno (CU 2016 senza riscatto anni di laurea) al punto 1 l'importo indicato era pari ad €uro 45.678,29. Ora (CU 2017 con riscatto anni di laurea) mi aspettavo un importo nel punto 1 pari ad € 26.490,89  (€ 45.678,29 - € 19.187,40). Il ragionamento è corretto? *2)* - Nel compilare la dichiarazione dei redditi 2017 (ex UNICO) l'importo di € 19.678,40 indicato nel punto 431 del CU devo inserirlo tra gli oneri deducibili (rigo RP21 ex UNICO 2016) oppure commetterei l'errore di duplicarlo ottenendo per due volte il beneficio deduttivo? *3)* il sostituto di imposta se l'ha già considerato e dedotto non dovrei vedere il beneficio e/o vantaggio in minor tasse irpef pari ad € 7.477,79 (38% di € 19.678,40 = € 7.477,79) ?  
Allego sul punto le istruzioni ministeriali sull'interpretazione del CU che affermano:  *Oneri deducibili* Nel punto *431* va riportato l’importo complessivo degli oneri dedotti dal sostituto . In particolare:
• il totale degli oneri di cui all’articolo 10 del TUIR, alle condizioni ivi previste ad eccezione dei contributi e premi versati alle forme pensionistiche complementari *esclusi* dall’importo di cui ai punti 1, 2, 3, 4 e 5 evidenziati nel punto 412;
• le erogazioni effettuate in conformità a contratti collettivi o ad accordi e regolamenti aziendali a fronte delle spese sanitarie di cui allo stesso articolo 10, comma 1, lettera b), che, a norma dell’art. 51, comma 2, lettera h), del TUIR, non hanno concorso a formare il reddito di cui ai punti 1, 2, 3, 4 e 5;
• le erogazioni liberali a favore delle istituzioni religiose diverse dall’Istituto centrale per il sostentamento del clero della Chiesa cattolica italiana, previste da specifiche norme. 
L’importo indicato in questo punto deve essere fornito al percipiente per fini conoscitivi e di trasparenza. Di conseguenza, da quest’anno il sostituto d’imposta dovrà esplicitare nei successivi punti da 432 a 437 ogni singolo onere.
In particolare nei punti 432, 434 e 436 va indicato il codice relativo all’onere deducibile prelevabile dalla tabella L posta in appendice alle presenti istruzioni.
Nei punti 433, 435 e 437 va indicato l’importo dell’onere deducibile relativo al codice riportato nei precedenti punti. *Il sostituto dovrà precisare nelle annotazioni (cod. AR) che tali importi non devono essere riportati nella eventuale dichiarazione dei redditi.*

----------


## technobit

Ragazzi e ragazze, nessuno è in grado di esprimere un parere (non vincolante), uno scambio di idee sul punto ? Grazie.

----------


## ubaldoer

NEL C.U. DATI PREVIDENZIALI E ASSISTENZIALI rigo 18 imponibile pensionistico se la somma è di circa €. 70.000,00 sono stati detratti gli oneri deducibili ( riscatto laurea) al punto 1 della C.U. se invece risulta l'importo di €.50.000,00 la certificazione risulta errata.

----------


## technobit

NEL C.U. DATI PREVIDENZIALI E ASSISTENZIALI rigo 18 imponibile pensionistico è riportato l'importo di € 34.898,03. 
Non capisco più nulla.

----------


## technobit

Mi sono recato giovedì all'Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno detto che l'importo indicato al punto 431 del CU (Riscatto anni laurea = Totale oneri deducibili esclusi dai redditi indicati nei punti 1,2,3,4 e 5) è stato già dedotto dal reddito imponibile totale indicato nel punto 1 e, quindi, come da note non deve essere riportato nella dichiarazione dei redditi al rigo E21 (se trattasi del 730) ovvero al rigo RP21 (se trattasi Dichiarazione redditi PF ex UNICO). 
Però ora devo recarmi in amministrazione dell'ente datore di lavoro, in quanto ciò che viene indicato al punto 1 è lo stesso importo indicato nei CU anni 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 mentre il riscatto degli anni di laurea è cominciato ad adoperarsi in busta paga da parte del datore di lavoro dal mese di Novembre dell'anno 2015.
Sto ragionando bene?
Diversamente non dovrei ritrovarmi al punto 1 del CU (precedente il riscatto) l'importo approssimato di € 63.341,24 (pari a € 44.153,84 + € 19.187,40) ?

----------

